# how comes many of you dont eat cottage cheese



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Ive been looking at alot of diets and suprised to see cottage cheese missing, i always have it with my potatoe and and bit of cheese and tobasco...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

150-300g every night before bed.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Dont eat massive amounts of it but eat it with peanut butter on rivita before training.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I can eat a whole tub and hour before bed without fail if im not careful with quantities i love it


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

1 in 5 wester Europeans are allergic/intolerant to dairy produce to some degree whether they know it or not. This figure is higher amongst Asians, Afro Caribbean's and Orientals.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Same as Dorsey for me, twice a day though, once being the last meal of the day due to the casein protein releasing slower, helping to deal with sleeping which of course is the longest we go without getting any. Again, same as Dorsey, 150g each time I consume any.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Looks minging. N tastes like it looks  milk n nuts before bed for me..


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Greek yoghurt no fat from asda 1 quid for a pot that gives you 2 servings 

cut up an apple or tangerine and down the hatch right before bedtime


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

It is minging, thats why I douse it in brown sauce haha!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dear God xim you're not allowed fruit at bedtime lol


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

i justify it by cleaning my teeth afterwards... its all acceptable to me then


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Dear God xim you're not allowed fruit at bedtime lol


I've heard mixed views on this, some equally good sides to the argument. I personally don't, I keep fructose for pre and post workout.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

cmon without something in it it tastes sour and boring


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its probly not a great idea if youre a really overweight chap trying to drop bf, but i think its one of those stats that just dont hold up in the real world for most people.

i think people get bogged down in such detail..

good man Xim.. keep em clean dude


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

apple crumble tonite with abit of tuna afters to balance the meal 

finish off with nuts n milk for a fat overload 

oooooh apple crumble your so dirty.. come here my loverrrr..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Always used to be part of my diet but isn't on current diet, and current diet is suiting me just fine.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Bleurgh! I don't like the taste or texture of it. Plus dairy doesn't always fare well with me!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------

